# Bongo needs a new home



## Velutinil (Nov 8, 2016)

My hedgehog is a beautiful hedgehog his name is Bongo he is 2 months old completely healthy! I am not able to care for him as I bought him while living in a dorm room and dont have the means to make him an ESA aI wont be able to live woth him anymore and I am looking for a new home for him! I will be seelling him but for much less price than waht I got him for!I will be selling him for 125 dollars and got him for 400 dollars! If anyone if interested or has any idea how to rehome a hedgehog please letme know! i would be selling him with house wheel food cage everything! Please it is urgent


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I have deleted all your other identical threads please don't post multiple threads for the same thing.


----------

